
Ask HN: How to make n95 or equiv masks in India/Bangladesh local factories - fahimaziz
There&#x27;s a shortage of the mesh material required to make n95 masks. There are a ton of textile factories without work right now. Does anybody know if they can be retooled&#x2F;repurposed to make n95 or equivalent masks? If so, any relevant resource?
======
Gustomaximus
It's not easy. You need a special machine that is about $4.5m USD and I'm
guessing they are in high demand right now.

I got this info from this article the other day so not expert opinion if
anyone can give better.

[https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/03/16/8149292...](https://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2020/03/16/814929294/covid-19-has-
caused-a-shortage-of-face-masks-but-theyre-surprisingly-hard-to-mak)

------
mkbkn
India has banned export of masks and related medical equipments due to the
current situation.

